# Anyone had a 24 hr 'propess' induction?



## minkymoo

HI ladies (also posted in preg forum)

Simple as the title really. Just wondering how it went for you:

How far 'overdue' were you?
Did it take the full 24hrs to get you started with the propess/tampon?
If it didn't work in the 24 hrs what happened next?
Did everything else go ok?

I know everybody is different but am interested to see how it can differ.

Thanks girlies xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Yes.

Propess is still a pessary but longer lasting than what used to be used.

I had to be induced at term+6 as my waters broke at term +4 and I did not go into labour naturally. 

Mine probably isn't the best example to give really. The propess hyper stimulated me so I went into labour overdrive and had to have it removed 2 hours later. I was then fully dilated 6 hrs later as my labour pace didn't slow down and I had constant contractions.

My full birth story which goes into more detail is in my journal - 2nd entry. The link is at the bottom of my sig xx


----------



## RCMC

The propess is still a pessary i think. 

I had the pessary put in at about 2 in the afternoon. Nothing much happened until 3am when my waters broke and my contractions started. They came thick and fast and were pretty much 2 mins apart from the beginning and I also went into contraction overdrive. The pessary fell out about an hour later and I had the baby at 9 so quite a quick labour. I was induced two days before my due date due to high blood pressure. 

Good luck!


----------



## red balloon

I had a propess industry tion at 36 weeks cost my waters had broken early. It was a really good labour. They put the propess in at 11pm. I had an hour of watching DVDs while contractions.began. then I found I had to move around to manage them, and they started coming every 2 or 3 minutes. Midwives kept telling me I wasn't in labour, but I finally was examined at 7am and rushed to labour ward. LO Was born at 7.30 after a few pushes. My experience was pretty good, would be interested to see how other people found it.


----------



## minkymoo

RCMC said:


> *The propess is still a pessary i think. *
> I had the pessary put in at about 2 in the afternoon. Nothing much happened until 3am when my waters broke and my contractions started. They came thick and fast and were pretty much 2 mins apart from the beginning and I also went into contraction overdrive. The pessary fell out about an hour later and I had the baby at 9 so quite a quick labour. I was induced two days before my due date due to high blood pressure.
> 
> Good luck!

Hmm, confused now. MW said it wasn't a pessary but it a tampon that releases hormones over 24hrs as opposed to the pessary where they check you every 6 hrs or so. This one they just leave in place for 24hrs unless you start contracting etc...


----------



## KittyVentura

It's one and the same. They are both a pessary because they are both inserted up your foofy. The old 6 hr one was more like a gel. The propess one is kinda like a flat tampon. It's about the same width etc as your thump but is completely flat. It has a long strong from it and basically they feed the pessary and string up behind your cervix (This did hurt btw... more than a normal internal for me). The string dangles out a bit (like a tampon so I guess this is where she got the reference from) so they can use it to remove it. 

xx


----------



## Sarah10

I had one, i was 39 weeks 1 day, around 12 hours after it was in, i was having pains, but proper contractions started around 18 hours after. I was told they would put another one in if there was no progress. It does look abit like a tampon, it has a piece of string to make it easier to pull out i think. It was quite uncomfortable and i swelled (sorry tmi) but i think i just had an odd reaction, i was told it doesn't normally happen. xxxx


----------



## MissCurly

yeh when i was induced they called it pessary and propess- depending on who i was talking too!

Well, mine went in at 7pm, waters broke 2am, contractions every 6 mins, and then this petered out by 10 am. the 'tampon' then became a nightmare as it kept falling out because of waters trickling out. 
i say nightmare because inserting it after the second time by not very gentle fingers became very very sore. so a day later i refused to have it in me anymore and asked to be induced via drip. (and the rest is another story!).

oh yeh i forgot to add i was 13 days overdue, and lo came when i was 15 days over.


----------



## Amy_T

I had propess too. The descriptions above are perfect, a lot of people don't call it a pessary (even those in the profession) but as said previously, it's inserted so suppose could be classed as one. 

Anyway, I was induced at 37+2 for fetal health problems. They inserted the propess at 12noon and said they didn't think anything would happen as I was early. I started having mild cramp type pains pretty quickly which progressed throughout the afternoon but I was absolutely fine. At about 9pm I asked for some pain relief (paracetamol) to try and help me get some sleep as I was convinced nothing would happen until the next day. By 10pm I was in a lot of pain, they examined me and I was 5cm dilated so they removed the propess, I got to the labour ward just before 10.30, wanted to push straight away and baby was born at 11.15pm!!


----------



## peanut56

I was induced on my due date due to high blood pressure - at the time I was only 1cm dilated and had a long cervix. They put that thing in, and 20 minutes later my waters broke. Contractions started immediately. 17 hours after they put it in, my daughter was born, which I thought was pretty good because they told me it would be 12-24 hours before that thing even started to work. 
I had no complications, no problems. :)


----------



## aurora

KittyVentura said:


> Mine probably isn't the best example to give really. The propess hyper stimulated me so I went into labour overdrive and had to have it removed 2 hours later. I was then fully dilated 6 hrs later as my labour pace didn't slow down and I had constant contractions.

WSS^^

Journal link in my sig, story first page. In my story its referred to as the cervadil insert.


----------



## Harveysmum369

I had propess,I would ask for the other pessary if I were you.
I was 39 weeks(being induced due to severe SPD)
The pessary was put in at 6am,by 7am I was having strong contractions..by 9am they were unbearable.
I was examined over and over again and nothing was happening at 9pm they decided although I was contracting,I was over contracting and they weren't lasting long enough to do anything.
My son was finally born a week later after induction using the other pessary.


----------



## minkymoo

KittyVentura said:


> It's one and the same. They are both a pessary because they are both inserted up your foofy. The old 6 hr one was more like a gel. The propess one is kinda like a flat tampon. It's about the same width etc as your thump but is completely flat. It has a long strong from it and basically they feed the pessary and string up behind your cervix (This did hurt btw... more than a normal internal for me). The string dangles out a bit (like a tampon so I guess this is where she got the reference from) so they can use it to remove it.
> 
> xx

Thanks for clarifying Kitty!


----------



## KittyVentura

You're welcome love.

LOVE your avatar BTW x


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks ladies, good to hear some positive outcomes. I don't think I'd let them put two in (i.e. 2nd after 24 hrs) as I have had 2 (failed) sweeps so far and the pain was unbearable :dohh:


----------



## Harveysmum369

minkymoo said:


> Thanks ladies, good to hear some positive outcomes. I don't think I'd let them put two in (i.e. 2nd after 24 hrs) as I have had 2 (failed) sweeps so far and the pain was unbearable :dohh:

The hospital I was in gave me a 'rest' day-they wouldn't do another pessary the day after.xx


----------



## KittyVentura

I don't think you'll have a choice love :(

Basically after the 24 hr one they go for a 12 hr one and might try a 3rd 12 hr one if needed... the only option if those don't work is a c-sec as it's classed then as a failed induction.

Doubt it'd get that far though... but trust me... after a while you wont care what they stick up you... and the pain is inevitable and gets worse when labour happens. Just be sure to take whatever pain releif you want. I thoroughly recommend an epi.

Generally induction labours are considered more painful because they are forced and you often don't get a build up to contractions. It's a bit like how if you're constipated and then poo... your tummy wnt hurt too much... but if you're constipated and have to take laxatives your tummy hurts loads because your body is being forced into doing something.

It's not all bad though. At the end you'll have your little bundle of joy and you soon forget the pain etc. I even cry at times because I miss being in labour (I am weird) xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

KittyVentura said:


> I don't think you'll have a choice love :(
> 
> Basically after the 24 hr one they go for a 12 hr one and might try a 3rd 12 hr one if needed... the only option if those don't work is a c-sec as it's classed then as a failed induction.
> 
> Doubt it'd get that far though... but trust me... after a while you wont care what they stick up you... and the pain is inevitable and gets worse when labour happens. Just be sure to take whatever pain releif you want. I thoroughly recommend an epi.
> 
> Generally induction labours are considered more painful because they are forced and you often don't get a build up to contractions. It's a bit like how if you're constipated and then poo... your tummy wnt hurt too much... but if you're constipated and have to take laxatives your tummy hurts loads because your body is being forced into doing something.
> 
> It's not all bad though. At the end you'll have your little bundle of joy and you soon forget the pain etc. I even cry at times because I miss being in labour (I am weird) xx

There is the 6 hourly one isn't there?

I second the painful contractions thing...I used to say on TV when they were fine one min,they next sucking on the gas and air like a mad woman they were silly..lol.
One min I was asleep,next thing I knew,i shot off the bed my waters broke and my contractions started really painfully.xx


----------



## KittyVentura

It's not used so much any more I don't think... though it could vary hospital to hospital From what my MW said if they did the propess it's 24 hrs and then 2 x 12 hrs xx


----------



## minkymoo

KittyVentura said:


> I don't think you'll have a choice love :(
> 
> Basically after the 24 hr one they go for a 12 hr one and might try a 3rd 12 hr one if needed... the only option if those don't work is a c-sec as it's classed then as a failed induction.
> 
> Doubt it'd get that far though... but trust me... after a while you wont care what they stick up you... and the pain is inevitable and gets worse when labour happens. Just be sure to take whatever pain releif you want. I thoroughly recommend an epi.
> 
> Generally induction labours are considered more painful because they are forced and you often don't get a build up to contractions. It's a bit like how if you're constipated and then poo... your tummy wnt hurt too much... but if you're constipated and have to take laxatives your tummy hurts loads because your body is being forced into doing something.
> 
> It's not all bad though. At the end you'll have your little bundle of joy and you soon forget the pain etc. *I even cry at times because I miss being in labour (I am weird)* xx

:haha: at the bold!

You're right but I am an 'elderly mother' at 37 so don't think they'll allow me to go too far over and may very well suggest a section if nothing whatsoever is happening after 24 hrs, in terms of dilation.



Harveysmum369 said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll have a choice love :(
> 
> Basically after the 24 hr one they go for a 12 hr one and might try a 3rd 12 hr one if needed... the only option if those don't work is a c-sec as it's classed then as a failed induction.
> 
> Doubt it'd get that far though... but trust me... after a while you wont care what they stick up you... and the pain is inevitable and gets worse when labour happens. Just be sure to take whatever pain releif you want. I thoroughly recommend an epi.
> 
> Generally induction labours are considered more painful because they are forced and you often don't get a build up to contractions. It's a bit like how if you're constipated and then poo... your tummy wnt hurt too much... but if you're constipated and have to take laxatives your tummy hurts loads because your body is being forced into doing something.
> 
> It's not all bad though. At the end you'll have your little bundle of joy and you soon forget the pain etc. I even cry at times because I miss being in labour (I am weird) xx
> 
> *There is the 6 hourly one isn't there?*
> I second the painful contractions thing...I used to say on TV when they were fine one min,they next sucking on the gas and air like a mad woman they were silly..lol.
> One min I was asleep,next thing I knew,i shot off the bed my waters broke and my contractions started really painfully.xxClick to expand...

The 6 hr one is the actual 'pessary'. the propess is a slow release/24hr thing. I will check if the 6hr one is an option at my hosp should the 24 one fail :thumbup:


----------



## SophiasMummy

-i was 12 days overdue
-started contractions at 2 minutes apart 2 hours after it was inserted
-the labour went fine though was 30 hours in total


----------



## Sarah10

I also got confused with the propess/pessary thing :lol: i thought they were the same.. i've been calling it a pessary all along, but thinking of it, the packet said 'propess' which was left on the bed! Lol.


----------



## KittyVentura

To clear things up - 



> NHS Economic Evaluation Database (NHS EED)
> 
> Comparison of Dinoprostone slow release pessary (Propess) with gel (Prostin) for induction of labour at term: a randomised trial

From - https://www.crd.york.ac.uk/CRDWeb/ShowRecord.asp?ID=22009100230

Propess is the pessary. Prostin (6 hr method) was gel xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had a propess induction at 38+2 due to gestational hypertension. Had the propess inserted at 5pm on the sunday and was in established labour by 6pm the next day. Painful, b2b contractions but nice, fast labour! (she was born at 9.13pm!) x


----------



## Jchihuahua

I was induced with a propess but mine is not the best example as I was induced early due to obstetric cholestasis and my cervix wasn't really ready so it took 5 days on the ante natal ward in slow labour from the propess being inserted to actually giving birth.


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks ladies, I am so glad I posted in here, you've been really helpful :flower:


----------



## leash27

I had the propess inserted at 40+4 due as I was showing signs of pre eclampsia. The first time it went it wasnt too bad as I didnt really know what to expect and once it was in I didnt even know it was there. The MW told me they will only try the propess twice and if it doesnt work then they move on to the gel. They will also remove the propess if your waters break or if you have more than 3 tightenings within a 10 minute period. I ended up having the propess in 3 times (they removed the 2nd one as they thought I was contracting but the contractions stopped once it was out). Personally, I dont think it had any effect on me at all as I ended up getting the gel which opened my cervix within a few hours. My induction lasted for 4 days and ended in an emergency c section (little man was undiagnosed breech) so it was a bit of a nightmare. 

The propess insertion is v uncomfortable but depends on your pain threshold, I was swearing my head off when they put it in but it was over in a few mins, there was a woman on the same ward as me who has to have gas and air whilst they did it. The MW who was looking after me said they are still not 100% comfortable with using them as they are relatively new and very fiddly to insert in comparison to the gel etc.

Hope this helps Minky xx


----------



## minkymoo

leash27 said:


> I had the propess inserted at 40+4 due as I was showing signs of pre eclampsia. The first time it went it wasnt too bad as I didnt really know what to expect and once it was in I didnt even know it was there. The MW told me they will only try the propess twice and if it doesnt work then they move on to the gel. They will also remove the propess if your waters break or if you have more than 3 tightenings within a 10 minute period. I ended up having the propess in 3 times (they removed the 2nd one as they thought I was contracting but the contractions stopped once it was out). Personally, I dont think it had any effect on me at all as I ended up getting the gel which opened my cervix within a few hours. My induction lasted for 4 days and ended in an emergency c section (little man was undiagnosed breech) so it was a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> The propess insertion is v uncomfortable but depends on your pain threshold, I was swearing my head off when they put it in but it was over in a few mins, there was a woman on the same ward as me who has to have gas and air whilst they did it. The MW who was looking after me said they are still not 100% comfortable with using them as they are relatively new and very fiddly to insert in comparison to the gel etc.
> 
> Hope this helps Minky xx

Thanks chicky. I hear a lot about emergency sections with these things...:dohh:

4 days and an undiagnosed breech? Bloody hell love!! You did have a time of it. I've had a couple of internals and some cervical 'massage' so have a bit of an idea how much insertion might hurt and I shudder at the thought, yet I have 2 more sweeps booked for next week! xx


----------



## leash27

minkymoo said:


> leash27 said:
> 
> 
> I had the propess inserted at 40+4 due as I was showing signs of pre eclampsia. The first time it went it wasnt too bad as I didnt really know what to expect and once it was in I didnt even know it was there. The MW told me they will only try the propess twice and if it doesnt work then they move on to the gel. They will also remove the propess if your waters break or if you have more than 3 tightenings within a 10 minute period. I ended up having the propess in 3 times (they removed the 2nd one as they thought I was contracting but the contractions stopped once it was out). Personally, I dont think it had any effect on me at all as I ended up getting the gel which opened my cervix within a few hours. My induction lasted for 4 days and ended in an emergency c section (little man was undiagnosed breech) so it was a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> The propess insertion is v uncomfortable but depends on your pain threshold, I was swearing my head off when they put it in but it was over in a few mins, there was a woman on the same ward as me who has to have gas and air whilst they did it. The MW who was looking after me said they are still not 100% comfortable with using them as they are relatively new and very fiddly to insert in comparison to the gel etc.
> 
> Hope this helps Minky xx
> 
> Thanks chicky. I hear a lot about emergency sections with these things...:dohh:
> 
> 4 days and an undiagnosed breech? Bloody hell love!! You did have a time of it. I've had a couple of internals and some cervical 'massage' so have a bit of an idea how much insertion might hurt and I shudder at the thought, yet I have 2 more sweeps booked for next week! xxClick to expand...

Yep it was a bit of a nightmare (I will get round to my birth story eventually). I thought all along that he was breech but my dumb ass MW was saying he was 3/5 engaged from about 36 weeks - what the hell do I know its only my body eh? I ended up having 9 internal examinations over 4 days and it was only when they were about to break my waters that the MW on delivery suite realised he wasnt head down! I am just glad he arrived safe and sound!

Good luck with your sweeps, fingers crossed it happens for you naturally xx


----------



## stardust599

I've just posted my birth story with propess. It's a little pessary inside a tampon like thing xx


----------



## minkymoo

stardust599 said:


> I've just posted my birth story with propess. It's a little pessary inside a tampon like thing xx

Bless you!! Poor mite!

I really must do everything i can do avoid an induction!!


----------



## babytots

Hi hun I had a propess at 38 weeks which was a planned induction. Had it put in around 11am and started contracting at about teatime overnight had a show and the contractions kicked in properly. Gave birth to him in the afternoon. x


----------



## boobo

I was 2 weeks overdue when I had the 24hour propess. It didn't really hurt when they inserted it, i found sweeps more uncomfortable.

It was inserted at 2pm on the monday, i woke in the early hours of tuesday morning with mild back ache, by 4pm on the tuesday contractions were regular and i was rushed over to delivery room at 6pm where i pushed for an hour. very quick labour really especially as it was my first time.


----------



## Mel+Bump

I had the pessary (24 hour). It was inserted at 11am when I was 42 weeks exactly. I started getting very mild contractions every 15 mins at around 8pm and they slowly started to increase over the night. By 10am the next day I was contracting every 7 mins and was 4cm. I went to delivery at 11am and started pushing at 1pm. 

It ended in an emergancy section though as she had gone back to back and got stuck lol. I actually found it to be alright. Very straight forward, I found the contractions came on slowly and just how they would of if it had been natural. :)


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hey, I was 2 weeks overdue when I had it, it didn't work so 30hrs later I was put on a drip and gave birth 2 days after having gone in! There is a link to my birth story in the first entry of my journal, link below....


----------



## leoniebabey

I had a pessary thing not sure what kind it was but she said it was like a tablet thing that they stick up there.
I was 38+1 (was induced due to high blood pressure and fainting around 6pm, went straight to labour ward and was induced) Got the thing in at 9pm, started getting contractions at half 10 and was having to rock and walk around by 12pm, thye elt me get in the bath and i tried to sleep but the pains were getting progressivly worse, by 3 am they were getting really painful, i went back in the bath and when i came out they were horrendous, had my waters broke at 4am and was fully dilated at 7.30 but he wasnt born till 9am (after pushing for 1 hr and 30 mins pulling him out) so around 12 hours after induction!
I thought it was fine, i loved being induced (i was only in extreme pain due to baby being back to back) would love to be induced again


----------



## LankyDoodle

My waters broke at 39+3. I had contractions every 10 minutes from then until 39+6 when they induced due to infection risk (plus I'd had bleeding before they broke). My cervix was softer and thinning out but was closed, high and posterior and I was given a Bishop's Score of 3 (they usually say not to induce with a score below 8 as it is likely to lead to failed induction). Anyway, pessary went in at around 10am and by 1030am I was in full blown, 3-4 contractions in 10 minutes, searing pain in my butt, labour. Things were slow (dilation) and I had to go on the drip later that night and started on gas and air a while later as that did crank up the pain a lot, particularly as I had no waters, but I delivered the following morning (20-odd hours after the pessary, but 72 hours after my waters had broken and about 54 hours from my visit to hospital when they recorded a contraction on their machine so the first 'official contraction' in their eyes), normally and with not even a single graze.

It doesn't have to be all bad. I won't say it wasn't very painful - it was. However, I managed on a tens machine until they put the drip up, and that was in quite difficult circumstances and a long labour to that point already. Be as positive as you can be. :)

Oh and she arrived at 40 weeks exactly!


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks again girls!! I'm starting to mentally prepare myself just in case :)


----------

